# عرض حلو على جاكيت سهره



## مسوقة26 (21 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

عندي عرض حلو اليوم على جاكيت سهره رسمي وثوب هندي جدا حلو ورائع 

الجاكيت مبطن بالساتان .. مقاسه L .. مشكوك شك راقي وناعم وكل من شافه انبهر فيه 
يتم لبس قميص تحته لزيادة الفخامه والاناقه 











الاستعمال خفيف جدا 

سعر الشراء 700 ريال ,, والسوم يبدأ من 300 

++++++++++++

الثوب الهندي ثوب تقريبا مقصب لكن بشكل ناعم وفخم 
الوانه هادئه ومقاسه ايضا L 










سعر الشراء 280 ريال وعلى السوم لكن بدون بخس لانه جدا حلو 


للتواصل عبر الموقع او من خلال ايميلي 
[email protected]

سوف يتم الرد فورا على تساؤلاتكم 

وحياكم الله


----------

